# WTS: MSA SOF Cut helmet (NEW)



## Arrow 4 (Jul 11, 2011)

Guys I have a brand new (No box) MSA SOF cut, (High cut) in Medium. It is a single hole pattern. Helmet is $499 + shipping. For another $150 I will throw in a set of new ARC Rails and a new in box SureFire helmet light. Helmet color is tan, if that matters?

Thanks

Arrow 4


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jul 18, 2011)

SOLD Pending Funds


----------

